
Why doing a PhD is often a waste of time (2010) - DiabloD3
https://medium.com/the-economist/why-doing-a-phd-is-often-a-waste-of-time-349206f9addb
======
geezerjay
So much truth, it's almost painful to read.

This blog article should be mandatory reading for anyone pondering on the idea
of enrolling into a PhD program.

